# Local Public School in Vejer de la Frontera?



## islandfamily (Apr 24, 2014)

I have been researching Vejer de la Frontera as a location for our family's Spanish language immersion/adventure. (We are also considering Cadiz city and have looked at other places with fewer foreigners and a lively community). We have heard great things about Vejer de la Frontera in terms of friendliness, relaxing atmosphere, the language schools, culture, food and access to beaches.. We have 2 children- ages 9 + 12. 

Does anyone on this site know anyone at the Colegio Publicos in Vejer de la Frontera? Does anyone know if a 12 1/2 year old can be allowed to attend a Primary school. (I understand that he is almost too old, but he will only be 12 1/2 in September.) We would like our 12 year old to attend Primary school with our 9 year old - in order to make friends and learn the language). We will supplement academics on the side.

The right school is key to our adventure and will dictate where we settle. Any wisdom will be MUCH appreciated! Thank you in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

islandfamily said:


> I have been researching Vejer de la Frontera as a location for our family's Spanish language immersion/adventure. (We are also considering Cadiz city and have looked at other places with fewer foreigners and a lively community). We have heard great things about Vejer de la Frontera in terms of friendliness, relaxing atmosphere, the language schools, culture, food and access to beaches.. We have 2 children- ages 9 + 12.
> 
> Does anyone on this site know anyone at the Colegio Publicos in Vejer de la Frontera? Does anyone know if a 12 1/2 year old can be allowed to attend a Primary school. (I understand that he is almost too old, but he will only be 12 1/2 in September.) We would like our 12 year old to attend Primary school with our 9 year old - in order to make friends and learn the language). We will supplement academics on the side.
> 
> The right school is key to our adventure and will dictate where we settle. Any wisdom will be MUCH appreciated! Thank you in advance.


I'm a very long way from there, so can't comment on the area or the schools


however - as far as your older child attending primary school - if he will be 12 1/2 in September he was born in 2002?

in that case he would be age-appropriate for starting 1st year of secondary school in September

that said - it's not at all unusual for children to repeat years in the Spanish system - & the last year of primary is quite a common one to be repeated, so it's likely that the school would be very open to your child attending primary & your son would probably find others his age in the class

I probably wouldn't mention that you'll only be here a year though............. some schools aren't too supportive of foreign kids - & if they know that it's not a long term thing they might not go the extra mile to help with extra support

I imagine you have the visa situation under control?


----------



## islandfamily (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank You, Super Moderator! Yes, 2002.

It is wonderful to hear solid news from someone on the ground. So Much appreciated!

Yes, Visas are in process for the next few months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have the choice I would strongly suggest you live in Cádiz city, where there is a much wider variety of schools and a thriving international community. Vejer is very pretty but is really more of a holiday location, it is pretty dead in the winter. Cádiz is alive all year round!

BTW the beaches in Cadiz city are just as good and right on your doorstep. You wouldn't even need a car, because the public transport is excellent. Vejer is like an "island" on the top of a hill and to get anywhere else you'd have to drive.


----------



## islandfamily (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Alcalaina!

We are very interested in Cadiz City (for the reasons you mentioned) but wonder if we can still find the calm and space that we want for this break? Are there neighborhoods within the city that are intimate? Like, say, a village within a city?

What do you think of Conil de la Frontera? Something in between the two?

Thank you for anything info you can share!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

islandfamily said:


> Thanks Alcalaina!
> 
> We are very interested in Cadiz City (for the reasons you mentioned) but wonder if we can still find the calm and space that we want for this break? Are there neighborhoods within the city that are intimate? Like, say, a village within a city?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure there are any "calm" areas of the city but a couple of people on here do actually live there and they are better placed to answer.

Conil is a nice little community with some lovely beaches, but it is party-land in the summer months. Don't know about schools. Again it's a bit cut off if you want to use public transport. Have you looked at Chiclana?


----------

